# Using a car not registered to you.



## Dannyway (Dec 6, 2014)

So I have a car that does not meet the Uber criteria. When signing up with Uber, can I submit a car and insurance copy for the time being and use that car?


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

give it a shot see what happens all they can say is get lost

doubt they care they just got another gazillion bucks from the suits

think they care about you shading the system


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Your name has to be on the insurance


----------



## Dannyway (Dec 6, 2014)

Sound a little disgruntled.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Your name has to be on the insurance


so use mamas or daddys car last names the same close enough for uber work


----------



## Dannyway (Dec 6, 2014)

That would work if they were not dead.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

Dannyway said:


> That would work if they were not dead.


might work better now they wont complain about you using there ride


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

you cannot use a car that is not registered to you, unless it is a legal livery registered vehicle and your name is on the insurance declaration letter


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> you cannot use a car that is not registered to you, unless it is a legal livery registered vehicle and your name is on the insurance declaration letter


if you lease a hack yer name aint on the paper


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

it gets put on the paper by the leasing company


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> it gets put on the paper by the leasing company


on yer lease not on the title or registartion yer leasing the hack you don own it


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I use my wife's car, different last name, there was no issue.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I use my wife's car, different last name, there was no issue.


no surprise

uber dont need to follow the rules even its own rules


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> you cannot use a car that is not registered to you, unless it is a legal livery registered vehicle and your name is on the insurance declaration letter


My car's registered to my dad, never had any issues


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> My car's registered to my dad, never had any issues


Like I said uber dont care just show em the money

no title no insurance hell no license long as you get 5s yer golden


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

it's name on the INSURANCE...


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> it's name on the INSURANCE...


dude first you say the car now the insurance

give it up dude

theres thousands of dudes all over the world signing up every day

US of A europe even friggin india

you relly think some geek in uberland looks at every ap and checks the boxes

yeah like uber does background checks and make sure you pay yer taxes

right......


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

keep believing that....


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> keep believing that....


facts are stubborn things dude

bet you wanna buy uberstock next year

good luck with that


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

what point you arguing? over and over?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Dannyway said:


> So I have a car that does not meet the Uber criteria. When signing up with Uber, can I submit a car and insurance copy for the time being and use that car?


Your fine. Just upload the documents. Uber doesn't care. (First hand experience)


----------

